# land for lease in ga, 25 minutes west of albany



## walter2008 (Apr 25, 2011)

have 1100 acres in westin ga. it is 25 min west of -albany ga on 82/520. The land is a mixture of fields and woods. cotton,soybean, and peanuts all rotate. killed some nice bucks of this tract in last 5 years. has been managed and planted. Also has house that has 2 large bedooms, living room, dining, and kitchen. one full bath. has additional rv hookup outside. house sits on property. due by june 1st/2011. 8000.00 total includes power and water for the house and includes house for year. plenty of deer, hogs, and some turkey. call if you need more info

send me private message if interested


----------



## Cestes1abac (Apr 27, 2011)

*Rental*

Hello,

         My name is Chris Estes and I am a student at Abraham Baldwin Agricultural College majoring in Diversified Agriculture.  I saw your ad about leasing the land 25 mins west of Albany for deer.  Im not looking for deer or anything to hunt.  I am doing a internship for school credit hours this summer around Leary with a large farmer, Marty McLendon.  His shop is close to the intersection of 234 and 55.  I am just looking for a place to stay during the summer.  If you know of anything over that way could you please let me know.  I could do some work as well as rent.  Hope to hear from you soon. you can email me at cestes1abac@gmail.com or call  at 6786419499.

                                                   Thanks, Chris


----------



## hunterpat (May 2, 2011)

*interested in the lease*

Hi, 
My name is Pat Darby and I am interested in seeing your lease.  You can contact me at 352-585-2301 (cell).  Please give me a call as soon as possible.
 Thanks!


----------



## firefightermpc (May 2, 2011)

Sent pm


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2011)

*Good deal*

Sounds like a very good deal. Good area too. I would be very interested in joining in, but can't afford that kind of money. If someone does pick it up and looking for a member please let me know!


----------



## ekajreots (Dec 17, 2012)

We had a club on Buena Vista since 1992.  The property has been sold.  We are looking for a new location and would be very interested in this property.  If it is or becomes available please call me at 352-408-2870.  There are 10 members, 9 from central fl. and 1 from north Al.  We are all members of NRA and have ins.  Club rule of 2 bucks and 3 does max.  No one has ever shot that many.


----------

